# need help with ecommerce checkout - don't want to redirect to payment process but don't want to deal with PCI compliance



## ShirtNewbee (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all. I am in the last few steps of getting my website off the ground. I tried the standard paypal check out, I don't like the redirection as well as the look of the checkout page(unprofessional looking in my opinion). I realize I need to pay the money and get paypal pro. My question is do I need the payflow option? Without payflow I'm responsible for my own PCI (which I don't want to do as a start up). Is there any alterative to payflow, like another site that does the PCI for you? Is paypal payflow the only option or is there other software out there that handles the checkout seamlessly as well as takes care of the PCI for you? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ShirtNewbee (Oct 13, 2011)

anyway to avoid payflow....anyone? better, cheaper software....anyone?


----------



## ShirtNewbee (Oct 13, 2011)

no one on this forum has any information on this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ShirtNewbee said:


> no one on this forum has any information on this?


@ShirtNewbee you didn't mention what shopping cart you were using.

One suggestion would be to use www.stripe.com as the payment processor and then use WooThemes WooCommerce as your ecommerce solution. You'll need to get an SSL certificate to install on your website.

If you want to handle the credit card processing without redirecting the shopper to another site, then you'll have to deal with PCI compliance in some form.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

You have no choice but to deal with PCI compliance unless you redirect ALL payment transactions off-site. As soon as you have CC info passed through your site you MUST be PCI compliant in every aspect of your business. That's how it is.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

...and while PayPal Website Payments Pro is fully integrated (and a little expensive), you're not limited to them as a payment gateway. 

Per Rodney's comment, what shopping cart core are you using? Most come with a host of different pre-installed payment gateway modules, among them are services like Authorize.net. There's definitely an advantage to keeping consumers on-site, and PayPal is easy, but have a look around. Once it's up and running, they all require very little maintenance.


----------



## JamesD31 (Jan 14, 2012)

You are not necessarily limited to them as your only payment gateway option. You could ultimately combine payment gateways - though why would you ever want to do that anyways when they all accept the same thing?

Either way, you can collect the data you receive before passing it through onto PayPal. Also, PayPal does return information to you if you look into their API that can help you with finding out info about the current process of the payment.


----------

